# Cost of audit



## dangelo (27 Jul 2010)

I am in the middle of a funding application and part of it requires an audit at end of project .
what should the cost of audit be?


----------



## J.Ryan (31 Jul 2010)

It would depend on the nature of the work carried out and the complexity of the matters involved.

If you want to pm a bit more detail, I'd respond with what I would expect you to be charged.


----------

